# Canada Post Rant



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I live in a neighbourhood that hasn't had door-to-door mail delivery ever since I moved here 24 years ago. I pick up my mail from a community mailbox about a block down the street. On February 10th the community box was broken into and we've had no mail delivery ever since. Canada Post did not inform us until yesterday (nine days later); we had all begun to suspect it because no one in the neighbourhood had received any mail in all that time. Yesterday, they taped a notice to the mailbox telling us that our mail was being held at the main post office in my suburb (a 20-minute drive away) and we could pick it up there, but they can't be reached by phone so we can't phone to see if we have mail before we drive there. I was busy today and didn't have time to go there, but my neighbour did and was told that it will be another two weeks before the mailbox is replaced! That will be a whole month that we will be without mail delivery! That is completely unacceptable, in my opinion - I'm missing a regular cheque that comes by mail (having it automatically deposited is not an option, unfortunately), and I'm waiting for several T5s that are usually here by this time of the year. I'll drive to the post office tomorrow, but right now I have no idea whether those things have been stolen or whether they're being held at the post office.

We've had thefts from the community mail box several times in the past, but it's always been repaired and service restored within a couple of days - quite different from a month! This doesn't speak well for Canada Post's plan to cancel house-to-house delivery to the one-third of Canadian homes that still have it, does it. I am absolutely livid about this!

End of rant - thanks for "listening"!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Surely the major portion of your 'rant' should be directed toward the person(s) who broke into the mail box in the first place?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

A month is excessive, certainly. Perhaps you could get a petition together from your neighbourhood to Canada Post, or contact the media. 

As for your missing cheque, I suggest you contact the issuer and ask that it be cancelled and reissued to you, and sent by courier, or else deposited electronically. You will also need to contact your financial institutions to make sure you get the tax documents you need.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> That will be a whole month that we will be without mail delivery! I'll drive to the post office tomorrow, but right now I have no idea whether those things have been stolen or whether they're being held at the post office.


That's plain ridiculous, no wonder you're upset!

I hope you'll get all your mail today Karen.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nemo2 said:


> Surely the major portion of your 'rant' should be directed toward the *person(s) who broke into the mail box in the first place*?


 ... and just how are we supposed to find out who that jackass perp(s) be?

Super mailbox theft means residents drive 20-km for pick-uphttp://ca.news.yahoo.com/super-mailb...135746696.html . .. this sounds very similar to what was posted in *Frugality section: Thread OMG... Canada Post domestic postage soared from $0.63 to 0.85 to $1 next year thru* ... the nightmare on Canada's nth street has just begun! 

And this is supposed to be the solution : Canada Post targets super-mailbox thieves with bait mailhttp://ca.news.yahoo.com/canada-post...131714291.html ... :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ... and just how are we supposed to find out who that jackass perp(s) be?


So...if you get mugged, and can't I.D. the mugger, you should blame the cops for the lack of an arrest?

Yes, the delay appears to be unreasonable, and yes driving in to collect mail is an expensive PITA........OTOH, what is the cost to (perhaps futilely) repair & replace the mailbox, (_someone_ has to pay, and it's always 'us')........personally, in 5-10 years, I reckon it's possible that the Postal Service won't be around at all.......(then how will we get our buggy whips delivered?)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ You're right, it's the delay that CP absolutely needs to answer for, and what Karen was mostly upset about. 

I don't believe Karen 'ranted' not even once, in the 'OMG CP' thread.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nemo2 said:


> So...if you get mugged, and can't I.D. the mugger, you should blame the cops for the lack of an arrest?
> 
> Yes, the delay appears to be unreasonable, and yes driving in to collect mail is an expensive PITA........OTOH, what is the cost to (perhaps futilely) repair & replace the mailbox, (_someone_ has to pay, and it's always 'us')........personally, in 5-10 years, I reckon it's possible that the Postal Service won't be around at all.......(then how will we get our buggy whips delivered?)


 ... a rant is not considered blaming and don't you think CP management has a "responsibility" for their job? 

And I look forward to the day of seeing CP disappear altogether, starting from the top first since snail mail is no longer considered in vogue and great in saving everyone a bundle $$$$.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

You know guys, Karen just wanted a listening ear for a change, not for criticism/arguments to start.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ... a rant is not considered blaming and don't you think CP management has a "responsibility" for their job?


_Rant_ was Karen's word......(perhaps jeremiad is more apropos? :wink: )..........was there a reason given for the delay, (out of stock of boxes, ongoing police investigation, etc), have all the salient points been addressed? 

Me, I don't know.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> You know guys, Karen just wanted a listening ear for a change, not for criticism/arguments to start.


Discussions, discussions.......not arguments. :tongue:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Seems to me that Canada Post has one monopoly, delivering mail to the door. They can charge pretty much what they want for this service, even cut it from daily to whatever, but choose to cut it out entirely. Some overpaid managers will be bonused for this action and lots of peons will lose decent jobs. Think I'm losing touch as I don't see how this benefits the people who should matter. (hey, this is a rant...)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> _Rant_ was Karen's word......(perhaps jeremiad is more apropos? :wink: )..........was there a reason given for the delay, (out of stock of boxes, ongoing police investigation, etc), have all the salient points been addressed?
> 
> *Me, I don't know.*


 ... well, CP management needs to come up with a better and permanent solution re these "thieveries" because this is going to be an on-going problem. Their current ideas of "savings" are hurting customers, not helping.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm for anything that gives people an incentive to stop using an outdated system that takes weeks to tell someone a number. A little pain up front will make things a lot easier.

But it recently occurred to me that CP could stay relevant by setting up print and copy shops in all of its outlets. It's an underserved need and they have a physical presence that's almost a perfect match for it. Unfortunately if I sent them that recommendation it would probably get lost in the mail


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ... well, CP management needs to come up with a better and permanent solution re these "thieveries" because this is going to be an on-going problem. Their current ideas of "savings" are hurting customers, not helping.


Has an unlocked personal mailbox never been burglarized? I'm not sure this is really a new problem.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

And your point is??? It's not a new problem if a dumb-dumb wants to leave his box/front door unlocked.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Do you have a lockable mailbox, Beaver? I don't think I've ever seen a lockable front-porch mailbox. In my neighbourhood, we all have this style:


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I think my point is perfectly clear.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Spudd said:


> Do you have a lockable mailbox, Beaver? I don't think I've ever seen a lockable front-porch mailbox. In my neighbourhood, we all have this style:
> View attachment 440


 ... no, I don't have nor even need a mailbox. All my mail is delivered right through the mail-slot of my veranda (locked) front door - nice and secured. As for my neighbour-hood, I noticed most of the mailboxes are locked or at least secured to some extent so I suppose you and Four Pillars has a fantastic neighbour-hood that is worry free of burglars.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with Karen and I sympathise with her plight. If the objective if to deliver mail reliably, they should have taken extraordinary steps to get the mail to the people. They should have identified an alternate pickup site right away and posted it on the box. This reaction by CP is just bullshit!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kcowan how is mail delivery in mexico? it's probably a lot better than canada's


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> kcowan how is mail delivery in mexico? it's probably a lot better than canada's


Just pay the _mordida_ and it's yours. :wink:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

but nemo how is that different from here? we pay the bite but mail still goes plenty wrong


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> but nemo how is that different from here? we pay the bite but mail still goes plenty wrong


True Dat.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, much too my surprise, we had mail delivery today along with a letter from Canada Post explaining that they had been withholding our mail due to a break-in that happened February 10th. That's a little strange considering that they told my neighbour just yesterday that there would be no delivery for another two weeks. The letter we received today says that they will be replacing our community box with a new, more secure one in the near future, but, in the meantime, they are restoring our service in the old box.

Thanks for understanding my being rather upset, those of you who were sympathetic. Those of you who told me I should be upset with the person who broke into the box, not Canada Post, my only comment is that that that's so obvious it doesn't need saying - of course I'm upset with that person, but that doesn't mean that Canada Post doesn't have a responsibility to (1) let its customers know when something like this happens a lot sooner than they did (11 days after the break-in happened), and (2) make some other arrangements for it's customers to receive their mail at a location closer to home, such as at our little local post office which is only two blocks away.

By the way, one of my T5s was in the bundle of mail I received today, but others that I have confirmed have been issued were not; the issuers will send me duplicates. More importantly, the cheque I was expecting was not in the bundle and the company in Calgary that issues it does not list their phone number anywhere (in any of their correspondence or on their website), so I've had to email them. I hope it can be resolved without too much difficulty - I have no idea what will happen if the thief has already cashed it.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> kcowan how is mail delivery in mexico? it's probably a lot better than canada's


It is contracted out to independent contractors who often just dump it in a ravine. Consequently no one trusts it. There are no boxes in our condo.

We have CP forward our mail to Texas, and it is forwarded regularly to our MBE box here in PV. The big delay is getting from point of mailing to the Texas box. OTOH we can get shipments from Amazon and eBay directly to the Texas box.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Volume is going down. Costs are going up. It does not take much to realize that either the prices increase, service decreases, they get subsidized, or a combination or two or more of those. 

No mystery.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

_rant_ today the first of the onslaught arrived

it was only one but soon _rant_ it will be clumps of 3 or 4 rolled up together & banded with bright green rubber bands

then stuffed into my tiny old-fashioned slot-in-door letterbox so hard _rant_ that the poor old door will just about fall off its hinges

the odd postie or 2 has been known _rant rant _to kick the door extra hard while stuffing clumps of 3 or 4 into the letter slot

other clumps rolled up n bright green rubber bands _rant _will be thrown higgledy piggledy onto the porch or into the shrubbery

some posties like to suspend bundles of 3 or 4 by their green rubber bands from the doorknob

where _rant_ they scream to the street that Nobody Is Home So Break In Already

it's the season of the annual reports

_rant_


----------

